# MRC Tech IV 260 dead - repair advice ?



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

I bought a used MRC Tech IV 260 power pack. I put a meter on it and the voltages were perfect. I cleaned the face of the controller with alcohol and let it dry for 24 hours. Now . . . . dead. Will not power up. The screws that hold the controller together seem to be proprietary / similar to a rivet so I haven't been able to open the box. Do I have to drill them out ? Is there an internal fuse ? Are these boxes repairable or did I somehow kill it ?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

The manufacturer will repair it but since it was purchased secondhand there will be a fee involved. Call them...very easy to work with.


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoke with MRC, I'm just out of luck . . . . Not impressed with this company. Not . . . at . . . all. Any other NON-MRC suggestions for a power pack for a single-loop track ?


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

If there are any used train shops in your area you should stop by and ask. The closest one to me has a box of old transformers. You can even ask them to make test them before you buy.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Its likely cov19 has effected their repair ability, so don't be too hard on them. Did you unplug it! It may have an internal thermal fuse. Harbor Freight sells a nice set of "security" type end attachments, one should fit the screws. Recheck the units switches again to make sure there set right and turn momentum off.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

some of the other units were a safety torx, these might be similar??


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SlomoPilot said:


> Spoke with MRC, I'm just out of luck . . . . Not impressed with this company. Not . . . at . . . all. Any other NON-MRC suggestions for a power pack for a single-loop track ?


I certainly wouldn't base my evaluation of a company's products on the fact that they don't want to repair a unit that's no longer in production production that was purchased second hand and has been subject to who knows what...

My recommendation for a DC powerpack would be "Anything by MRC". If you're not going to use MRC for your DC, then you've already excluded the top of the line from your search. Don't allow your temper to push you into a bad decision.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure why you’d exclude them based off one interaction.

Always had MRC power supplies and they’re built solidly. From the old silver & bronze units, to Tech II, to the AH601 that phone support walked me through fixing over the phone (I bought this used 2nd hand).

I’ve had others that just don’t have the circuit protection that MRC has.


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

Murv2 said:


> If there are any used train shops in your area you should stop by and ask. The closest one to me has a box of old transformers. You can even ask them to make test them before you buy.


I have a few of the type that come with basic starter sets; which is all our local shop has. . . plus their prices are astronomical. . .


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> Its likely cov19 has effected their repair ability, so don't be too hard on them. Did you unplug it! It may have an internal thermal fuse. Harbor Freight sells a nice set of "security" type end attachments, one should fit the screws. Recheck the units switches again to make sure there set right and turn momentum off.


No, MRC told me that they didn't support the 260 anymore; won't even accept one for repair. 

Tried the switches to no avail. . . 

We have a Harbor Freight just down the street but what's a "security" type end attachment ?


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> I certainly wouldn't base my evaluation of a company's products on the fact that they don't want to repair a unit that's no longer in production production that was purchased second hand and has been subject to who knows what...
> 
> My recommendation for a DC powerpack would be "Anything by MRC". If you're not going to use MRC for your DC, then you've already excluded the top of the line from your search. Don't allow your temper to push you into a bad decision.


Service = business. . . no service = no business. Bachmann just serviced a locomotive for me that was almost 30 years old. That shows that they want my business. . . . .


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

So . . . since MRC isn't going to even lift a finger to help me out, does anyone know if the fasteners that hold the unit together are screws or rivets ? I've tried different allen wrenches to no avail.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Again, it’s a used transformer.....it’s out of production......try that with old used cars; no warranty, no factory made parts anymore, they won’t help you either, and I don’t blame them..... 

And you probably got alcohol spilled inside it when cleaning, thru a switch or something.....and that’s definitely not their fault.....


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Again, it’s a used transformer.....it’s out of production......try that with old used cars; no warranty, no factory made parts anymore, they won’t help you either, and I don’t blame them.....


Plenty of out-of-production stuff gets factory service every day. I've taken old cars into a dealership. They've looked at the problem and told me they couldn't fix it but referred me to someone that could. They made an effort. MRC could have said for a fee, I could send it to them and they'd take a look at it; if they had the parts, they'd fix it and if they didn't they'd send it back to me. They'd still make money off of a service charge. If you pay me to just take a look at something, I'll take a look at it any day.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, good luck then.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, whatever. Good luck.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Security Bit Set, 33 Piece


Amazing deals on this 33Pc Security Bit Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Here is a security bit set


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> . Don't allow your temper to push you into a bad decision.


I need to apologize to the forum and specifically to CTVValleyRR. CT was right: I let my temper get the best of me and that was wrong and uncalled for. Totally my fault and I'm sorry for my rants. 

Update on the power pack: I did buy a new-in-box MRC Tech IV 260 power pack and it's probably the best train-related item I've ever purchased. I'd been making do with a little 'toy' power pack from an old AHM set and the results were as expected. The 260 is just . . . smooth. MUCH more fun now !


----------



## M. Mitchell Marmel (May 11, 2018)

Just took apart a Tech 260; for the record, here's the bit I used (long body security T-10 from Harbor Freight) , along with a look at the internals: 










This unit (which I'm evaluating for a museum) has directional issues, as well as a drop-off in current, which suggests one or more bad capacitors to me. Not sure if I'm going to do a mass cap transplant or not; may be more effective to strip it of the good transformer and hardware and simply scrap the poor little indefinite. 

On the other hand, if you're handy with surface mount components, the OP could possibly bring his 260 back to life.  

Mitch


----------



## SlomoPilot (Jun 18, 2020)

M. Mitchell Marmel said:


> View attachment 569139


Mitch, thanks for your reply. When I originally posted, I guess I was having a 'grumpy old train guy' moment and let my temper get the best of me. I ended up spending the $ and got a New-Old-Stock MRC Tech4 260 from a verified 'train guy' and it's been terrific; it's increased the enjoyment factor significantly with my DC-only locomotives.


----------



## M. Mitchell Marmel (May 11, 2018)

SlomoPilot said:


> Mitch, thanks for your reply. When I originally posted, I guess I was having a 'grumpy old train guy' moment and let my temper get the best of me. I ended up spending the $ and got a New-Old-Stock MRC Tech4 260 from a verified 'train guy' and it's been terrific; it's increased the enjoyment factor significantly with my DC-only locomotives.


Well, just consulted a tech buddy of mine, and he recommends replacing the blue caps. He's going to see if he can track me down a couple of donor caps...  

Mitch


----------



## Tribble Matador (6 mo ago)

Hi all this is the first post for me here: 
I am trying to repair a couple of Tech 4 MRC260's for my model railroad clubs new DC layout. Both have a direction control issue. I have traced the problem to the Q7 transistor on both boards. It is labelled .D1230 and is attached to a large heat sink. I think its a Darlington transistor but can not find and data sheets to order a new one. Any help identifying this component would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

